# Chevrolet and Pontiac Cars 'Lets make a deal'



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhJ6baUjXQs

^^ Pontiacs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouNcv9e6Ko8

^^ Chevrolet, check out Earls dissapoinment at 4.05 @ losing out on a chevy vega :lol::lol::cheers:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

cool


----------



## tony8 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ glad you liked it


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1xhAta2MbM

^^ early 1970's Imports, a lot of Datsuns, few Jaguars and very surprisingly a Renault in America :ancient:

embedding is disables :no: so click on the links provides


----------

